# My Tivo Stream 4k remote just stopped working.



## Rickyisnotcool

I went today to use my tivo stream 4k and I noticed that my remote just stopped working.
So far I have tried:
-Changing batteries
-Resetting the Stream 4k
-Re pairing by clicking on the button on the stream and pressing the tivo button and the back button

Is there anything I can do to fix this issue?


----------



## Alex_7

download the android tv remote app on your phone, connect to your tivo stream device, remove the tivo remote from your bluetooth devices and re-pair remote


----------



## Rickyisnotcool

Alex_7 said:


> download the android tv remote app on your phone, connect to your tivo stream device, remove the tivo remote from your bluetooth devices and re-pair remote


I have done that and it still won't work. I noticed that the led light that usually shows when clicking on a button isn't working either. Could the remote be flat out broken? I used it yesterday and it was working just fine.


----------



## Alex_7

hmm that is weird, what kind of batteries are you using? 
I've wondered if tivo can replace a broken or lost remote?


----------



## Rickyisnotcool

Alex_7 said:


> hmm that is weird, what kind of batteries are you using?
> I've wondered if tivo can replace a broken or lost remote?


I so far used 2. I used the ones that came in the package (I tested them on my other remote and it still worked) I also opened a new pack of energizer. It just sucks that its not working, the device is barely a month old and I haven't did anything to warrant a remote to not work.


----------



## Alex_7

Dam that sucks, I would contact tivo maybe they can replace it for you. For now use the android tv remote app.
Have you tried restarting the tivo device?


----------



## Rickyisnotcool

Alex_7 said:


> Dam that sucks, I would contact tivo maybe they can replace it for you. For now use the android tv remote app.
> Have you tried restarting the tivo device?


I tried the last step and it didn't work. I contacted tivo. Hopefully, they are nice and can replace my remote, I am in the 30 day return period. I love this device so much.


----------



## Alex_7

Rickyisnotcool said:


> I tried the last step and it didn't work. I contacted tivo. Hopefully, they are nice and can replace my remote, I am in the 30 day return period. I love this device so much.


Darn, good luck man I hope tivo hooks you up with a new remote


----------



## dbpaddler

Mine blanked out briefly. I took the batteries out, gave the ends a rub against my pants and popped them back in. Ended up working. But of you swapped batteries already, I doubt that would work. 

Tivo normally seems quick to send out remotes, especially if you tell them all the troubleshooting steps you've gone through. If it is remotely a pain and they are not being helpful, that's when you buy a new one on Amazon, take the remote out and pair it to your TS4k. Once you know you're up and running, pack the old remote with the TS4k from Amazon and return it as defective. 

I normally try to avoid this not so ethical method, but when a company isn't being helpful, I'll resort to it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Noted lol


----------



## WVZR1

dbpaddler said:


> If it is remotely a pain and they are not being helpful, that's when you buy a new one on Amazon, take the remote out and pair it to your TS4k. Once you know you're up and running, pack the old remote with the TS4k from Amazon and return it as defective.
> 
> I normally try to avoid this not so ethical method, but when a company isn't being helpful, I'll resort to it.


Antics similar to yours is another of 'what's wrong with the country' - you'll do this for a low $$$$ remote imagine what you might suggest for a product of substantially more $$$$$$. Quite a 'business model' you've suggested!


----------



## MScottC

WVZR1 said:


> Antics similar to yours is another of 'what's wrong with the country' - you'll do this for a low $$$$ remote imagine what you might suggest for a product of substantially more $$$$$$. Quite a 'business model' you've suggested!


I had a friend who was running an event years ago. This was before the days when we all had decent printers at home. He needed to do a lot of printing over the course of 3 days so he went to one of the larger computer stores (maybe Best Buy) and "purchased" a laser printer." He boasted to me that three days later, we was going to return it, and get his money back, "And the best part, no restocking fee, but I have to make sure I pack it up exactly the way it came." Just based on that, my respect for him dropped a couple of notches.


----------



## dbpaddler

WVZR1 said:


> Antics similar to yours is another of 'what's wrong with the country' - you'll do this for a low $$$$ remote imagine what you might suggest for a product of substantially more $$$$$$. Quite a 'business model' you've suggested!


Only suggested it as a last resort when the actual company that sold it doesn't want to help fix the problem with their own newly purchased product. But I guess that business model is OK. Got it. Big business screwing customer is OK in your book.  So I got a lemon. It's OK. I'll just pay OOP for another remote.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavroche

Mine stopped working after about a month. I don't need any advice to fix it though, because after 20 years I'm finally done with TiVo. The remote issue was really just the last straw. 

Maybe at some point I will write one final post on the forum detailing my 20-year-battered-wife-syndrome-love-affair with TiVo and why I gave it up after spending $10,000K+ on TiVo goods and services over the years.

I've had enough of this abuse!


----------



## dbpaddler

Gavroche said:


> Mine stopped working after about a month. I don't need any advice to fix it though, because after 20 years I'm finally done with TiVo. The remote issue was really just the last straw.
> 
> Maybe at some point I will write one final post on the forum detailing my 20-year-battered-wife-syndrome-love-affair with TiVo and why I gave it up after spending $10,000K+ on TiVo goods and services over the years.
> 
> I've had enough of this abuse!


...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickyisnotcool

Gavroche said:


> Mine stopped working after about a month. I don't need any advice to fix it though, because after 20 years I'm finally done with TiVo. The remote issue was really just the last straw.
> 
> Maybe at some point I will write one final post on the forum detailing my 20-year-battered-wife-syndrome-love-affair with TiVo and why I gave it up after spending $10,000K+ on TiVo goods and services over the years.
> 
> I've had enough of this abuse!


You do realize that if you call them on the phone and explain the situation, they will give you a remote most likely for free? I have 2 remotes right now, one that is working and one that is not.


----------



## dbpaddler

They give remotes out like candy... I didn't even finish telling them how my one broke, and he was already telling me they'd ship me a new one. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

I bought one on launch day. I started having remote issues a week ago (no amber light, even with changing tv volume). Resetting the batteries would fix it temporarily. I forgot to check the battery level, but I put some new Amazon Basics in there and haven’t had a problem since. 

I’ve had issues since day 1 where the remote seems to get backlogged with commands as well. That’s a separate issue.


----------



## mattyro7878

I'm thread hopping here. Anybody know why the Stream4k does not know it is now in a yamaha receiver?? It works perfectly but does not control the volume. Never had to do anything with my sony receiver . It just worked. Cec wont do it.


----------



## dbpaddler

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm thread hopping here. Anybody know why the Stream4k does not know it is now in a yamaha receiver?? It works perfectly but does not control the volume. Never had to do anything with my sony receiver . It just worked. Cec wont do it.


 Not sure how smart it is. I would imagine you have to reset the remote so it can learn again.

If you did do the last update, go to the remote section and you might have the ability to update it to the new receiver there.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878

I recently went there and did not see these options. How do I update the unit? All I saw was "unpair" battery and firmware. thanks in advance! Okay... I just watched a video . Device preferences...then ABOUT....then UPDATE. I wont be home for hours but at least I have something to obsess about!


----------



## dbpaddler

mattyro7878 said:


> I recently went there and did not see these options. How do I update the unit? All I saw was "unpair" battery and firmware. thanks in advance


They pulled the update for now and are working on a new one. You need to reset the remote and start from scratch.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878

Start from scratch? as in all logging in to every service I have? I'll use another remote for volume. All my peanut remotes switched to the Yamaha no problem.


----------



## dbpaddler

Just meant resetting the remote and pair it again. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878

I've done that a fewtimes. I just don't get it. It controlledmy Sony 1 second after plugging it in. What's with Yamaha?.


----------



## rczrider

Anyone have trouble with the remote "going to sleep"? It seems to have happened with the last update (where the developer options were re-enabled), but I can't say for sure.

One day, it was working fine with my soundbar and TV, and the next it would only turn off one and not the other. Sometimes, anyway. Sometimes it works with one device and not the other, then switches. Sometimes it quits responding altogether (on the device itself) and I'll have to let it sit for 10 seconds, then hit a button, at which point the remote LED flashes red a few times and it works for...some amount of time, then it's back to flaking out.

The only thing consistent about it is that it will no longer switch inputs correctly. If I hit the "Input" button, it'll bring up the menu, but hitting it again and again to scroll through the options - which used to work - no longer does anything (it seems to "sleep" all the time when I do this).

The old batteries showed 70% in the menu, but I replaced them anyway and now it shows 90% and sometimes 100%. Didn't make a difference. Did a reset of the remote in the settings, no difference. Manually set up the TV and soundbar in the settings...no difference.

It sounds like the best bet is to contact TiVo and ask for a replacement? And if that doesn't fix it, I guess I still have 15 days to return it to Amazon.


----------



## Alex_7

My remote stopped working as well. No light when pressing buttons. I replaced the batteries and it started working again


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> My remote stopped working as well. No light when pressing buttons. I replaced the batteries and it started working again


...were your first set of batteries dead?


----------



## Alex_7

rczrider said:


> ...were your first set of batteries dead?


No they were not I tried them on my tv remote they worked fine. Don't know why my TiVo remote was acting up. I initially thought it broke since I found it on the floor


----------



## rczrider

Just got off the phone with TiVo and after going through all the things I tried, they told me to just return the TS4K to Amazon. They never offered a replacement remote, though it's unclear whether that's because I bought it from a third party or because they realize their remotes are almost as bad as the TS4K itself.

So that's 2/2 that are too buggy to use. Come on, Google! Take my money for Sabrina!


----------



## Rickyisnotcool

rczrider said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo and after going through all the things I tried, they told me to just return the TS4K to Amazon. They never offered a replacement remote, though it's unclear whether that's because I bought it from a third party or because they realize their remotes are almost as bad as the TS4K itself.
> 
> So that's 2/2 that are too buggy to use. Come on, Google! Take my money for Sabrina!


UPDATE: Yeah the same thing happened to me, I assume its a bug within the tivo, they offered me a replacement for free as long as I paid for shipping. I can't wait for google and plus they always retire devices. I only use the tivo because android tv is the only device that allows you to change the screen size to fit your tv.


----------



## mdavej

Rickyisnotcool said:


> I only use the tivo because android tv is the only device that allows you to change the screen size to fit your tv.


I can adjust the screen size on all my Fire TV devices. Go to display settings, calibrate, and use the arrows to stretch or shrink to fit the screen. None of my Fire remotes have ever failed catastrophically.


----------



## jcarlin

rczrider said:


> Anyone have trouble with the remote "going to sleep"? It seems to have happened with the last update (where the developer options were re-enabled), but I can't say for sure.
> 
> One day, it was working fine with my soundbar and TV, and the next it would only turn off one and not the other. Sometimes, anyway. Sometimes it works with one device and not the other, then switches. Sometimes it quits responding altogether (on the device itself) and I'll have to let it sit for 10 seconds, then hit a button, at which point the remote LED flashes red a few times and it works for...some amount of time, then it's back to flaking out.


Yep, mine does this as well. Just all of a sudden it will stop working...no lights...then after 10-20 frantic presses it starts working again.

Honestly, I just finished "de-tivoing" my TS4K and it works with my TV remote through IR and CEC so I just use that now. Still the cheapest Android/Chromcast 4k you can buy so I'm happy.


----------



## jcarlin

I just fixed my Tivo Stream 4k remote constantly disconnecting then reconnecting. I purchased an HDMI extender cable from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D5H90L4/ref=twister_B01MG4DIDO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
And moved the Tivo Stream from behind the TV to down to a more visible spot. Since then its been rock solid. Seems my TV was blocking the bluetooth signal just enough to cause issues.


----------



## alexhidrobos

Alex_7 said:


> download the android tv remote app on your phone, connect to your tivo stream device, remove the tivo remote from your bluetooth devices and re-pair remote


 I was going crazy with that, but your advice was the only one working


----------

